# 2 big catches



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I did a little fly fishing on the farm!!! sight casting to gar,bass and these nice little fish!!! Right before dark I sight casted to three gar hooking all of them but..... my fly line knotted and they got off...dang!!! Then here is the sad part................I was casting and crack.... My fly rod broke!!:hairout: :hairout: :hairout: no...........no...........But luckily I had my creek rod so I had a back-up!!! I always am prepared.....lol..lol.. not always!! I think I could make the cover of a fly fishing magazine..I do have the rod in my mouth!!!lol.lol.   I did manage to land one Gar!!:dance:


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

nice job Josh. How did you break your rod casting?


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

munson said:


> How did you break your rod casting?


It was riding in the back of the truck and i think it might have gotten nicked and cracked!!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

That's pretty cool josh. Not bad man, go get you some more bass.

Jake


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Today I am going to take some brown lures and my creek rod while i wait for a new fly rod!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Magnum*

Those are some magnum perch... LOL.... good job pods.

Jode


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

They sure put up a good fight!!! lol....loll.


----------

